
A bot for Starcraft in Rust, C or any other language - hokkos
https://habr.com/en/post/436254/
======
suby
If you're interested in this, there's a 24/7 twitch stream of Starcraft AI
competing against each other that you may also want to check out or
participate in.

[https://www.twitch.tv/sscait](https://www.twitch.tv/sscait)

------
karmakaze
Awesome work. Of all the Blizzard titles, Brood War has a special place in me.
The LAN party spring/summer of '99\. We even had our ritual of getting our
'StarCraft water' and going to the bathroom beforehand so there were no
interruptions during the series of matches.

Edit: Also, will this work with StarCraft: Remastered?

~~~
mirashii
Looks like people have instructions for using BWAPI with remastered, so
probably. [https://github.com/suegy/bwapi-mono-
bridge2/wiki/StarCraft-R...](https://github.com/suegy/bwapi-mono-
bridge2/wiki/StarCraft-Remastered-Setup-BWAPI)

------
kpp
The author is here. Feel free to contact me if you are curious about the
project.

------
yazr
What is the situation today with SC/BW/SC2 on linux?

I dont have Windows. Dont have the CDs. Dont have a discrete GPU on my laptop.
Is there anything available for plain linux?

~~~
jcelerier
works fine with wine, I replayed through the campaigns recently with the HD
version

------
MobileVet
Just in time for this month's Starcraft LAN party...

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
Where do I find one of these Starcraft LAN parties?

------
IpV8
Dangggg. I've just started getting back into Starcraft hard with the
remastered release. Such a great game, so many great memories!

------
priansh
This is an interesting read! Does this scale to League or other games,
especially ones that have strong EAC protection?

~~~
mirashii
This is really just a tutorial on using an FFI to call out to BWAPI. You would
need to have an equivalent API to BWAPI, or write it yourself, if you wanted
to interface with other games.

------
cellularmitosis
On a related note, turns out the orinigal Starcraft was turned into a free
download back in 2017

------
wiz21c
the picture about North/South Korea was useless.

~~~
lucasmullens
I enjoyed it

